# Elk Load?



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

What do you guys think is the best sabot and powder load for elk(grains, brand)? I am Shooting a 50 cal. Omega.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

320 GN maxi ball in front of 90 gn of black powder with a hawkin style CVA caplock. Those were good days.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Any bullet thats at least 300 gr or better...powders up to you 

I shoot 300 gr SST-ML low drag with 130 gr 777 mag pelllets out of my Encore (Elk/Deer load)


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

300g TC Shockwave
100gr Pyrodex pellets

I shoot an Omega as well. I group really well with this load, and it has plenty of punch for elk.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I would use one of the following with at least 100 gr. of powder or pellets:

300 grain SST (Shockwave) - about $13 for 20
290 grain Barnes TMZ - about $20 for 15
270 grain Speer 44 cal Gold Dot w/ Hornady sabots - about $20 for 50

The Barnes would probably prefer to be shot at higher velocity with your 1:28" barrel. If not, it may lose some stability at longer range. The Gold Dots are cheap and effective at short range, but wouldn't have quite the punch as the others if you're trying to stretch out to 200 yards +. The SST probably flies the best under a wide range of velocities. Its weakness is that its just a regular jacketed bullet so it may not penetrate as well if you hit bones. 

I would shoot the Barnes if you can find a nice stiff load that will shoot it accurately.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

290 gr Barnes TMZ and 110 gr of Black Horn 209


----------



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys, I will pattern some of those recipes up and see what happens at the range.


----------

